# Coyote snare advice needed



## goatman52 (Apr 16, 2011)

Allow me to introduce myself. Name is Dave. Running a meat goat operation in western Oregon. Coyotes are the major predator in the area. Bobcat and couger show up occasionally but coyotes present the biggest headache. Grew up in Wyoming and am no stanger to the outdoors having hunted elk and mule deer. But have not done any trapping. 
Are any of you familiar with either the Amberg Dispatch or Coyote Eliminator snares found at Snareshop.com? 
I'd also like some advice about baiting the area where the snare would be set. Yesterday morning I found a doe had kidded and abandoned a nice little buckling. Amniotic sac still encased the little guy. Unfortunately these things happen now and again. A small percentage of does are just bad mothers. This doe will go into our freezer when she gains some weight back. Seems to me that if I had snares set that there would be no better spot to dispose of the little body than in the general area of the snares. Good idea or bad?
Any advice you guys could give a newbie would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

welcome Dave,

As far as the snares, i've used the Ambergs for several years, they are my go to snare, they're quick and effective. The other lock you mentioned i have not used at all. I've used just a regular graw's lock like they're using, but without the dispatch spring, they work well on fences, just a little less obtrusive. But the Amberg lock is a great lock, and it does a great job at dispatching animals.

As far as bait, check your regs to see if you have a set minimum distance you have to be from the bait, most states have a minimum say 10yds(30ft) from exposed bait. So start at your closest spot and work your way out from there. Setting out a 100yds from the bait is not uncommon. Set on game trail, etc. If you have woven wire fences look for crawl unders and set them also. Set any pinch point where you think and animal can be walking through. I set a 10" loop about 10-12" off the ground. Make sure you boil your new snares in a soap water to get the oils off the cable, then reboil them with clean water and baking soda to cut the shine off the snares. Take them out and rinse them quick with a hose and let them sit for a few weeks to get any other odors off. Set using gloves.

Check your season on which you can use snares, most states will give you a starting and ending date. Also check to see if you can use Lethal snares in that state, for some reason I think you have to use Non-Lethal snares, I'm not sure, just check your regs or call your Game and Fish guys.

I hope that gets you pointed in the right direction, if you need more help check around on the board, there should be a few threads up on snares in here. If you don't find the answer, ask, there are a lot of good guys on here that are willing to give advice.

xdeano


----------



## goatman52 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Had already checked Oregon regs and lethal snares are allowed. Regs mention sight bait can be no closer than 15 ft to a leg hold trap. I'll assume it's the same for snares. 
After I posted here went back to the snare shop and after reading more was leaning toward the Amberg snare. Glad to hear you recommend it. 
As far as seasons go the regs say for predatory animals the season is open all year long. Does not differentiate(sp) between hunting or trapping. I'll be setting the snares only on my property. Lost four goat kids last year and one already this year so I'm fairly certain the season for coyotes IS all year long. 
Again, thanks for the tips for "seasoning" the snares.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Make sure you know your state regs on things specific to the snare. Most have a breakaway strength, or require a deer stop, or a loop stop, or a secondary break away device.

You dont want to get busted with a bunch or snares that breakaway at 340 lbs if your state has a 280 lb law. Or get busted with snares that can open or close past a specified size.


----------



## steaveford (May 23, 2011)

Coyote snare advice needed As far as seasons go, the regs say for predators of the season all year long. Not differentiate between hunting and trapping. I will only set the traps on my property. Lost four kids last year and one already this year so I'm pretty sure the season for coyotes all year long.


----------

